# Word of the Day - Gamophobia



## Glowworm

Gamophobia: A fear of marriage.

I've been married and divorced three times and am engaged to be married for the fourth time so I obviously don't suffer from gamophobia


----------



## ohioboy

Hydrophobia: Rabies


----------



## Glowworm

ohioboy said:


> Hydrophobia: Rabies


Sorry but I don't see the connection to the word gamophobia?


----------



## ohioboy

Glowworm said:


> Sorry but I don't see the connection to the word gamophobia?


I don't either, just being dumb.


----------



## Warrigal

And you do that so well, too.


----------



## Rosemarie

Many girls become nuns because they have gamophobia.


----------



## horseless carriage

When she said yes, 53 years ago, I was absolutely delighted. Gamophobia? I can handle that.
Pentheraphobia, now that's a different kettle of fish altogether!


----------



## Pappy

Going on 66 years. I guess it’s one thing I’m not afraid of.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I think our oldest son has gamophobia.


----------



## Matrix

ohioboy said:


> Hydrophobia: Rabies


This is a "Word of the Day" thread, you are supposed to use the word to come up with a sentence. Please see the rule thread:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-to-participate-new-rules-please-read.51230/


----------



## Aunt Marg

If I were single today I would suffer from gamophobia.


----------



## Jules

Men seem more prone to gamophobia than women.  Later in life that may reverse.


----------



## RubyK

I acquired gamophobia after my divorce in 1987.


----------

